# a bimini on a jon



## tincansailor (Jun 3, 2010)

I have a 15' Alumacraft jon boat that I wonder about putting a bimini top on. Has anybody done this and what did it really do as far as providing shelter or was it just in the way? Cabelas has some inexpensive tops that would be considered but I wanted some feedback from the experts here. Thanks


----------



## clarkbre (Jun 3, 2010)

I’ve got a Lund WC16 with an 8’ Bimini top and it’s a nice accessory to have on the boat. As far as shelter goes, the top covers the rear half of the boat when it’s up. It provides shade in the sun and keeps me dry in the rain.

While it’s up, there are 2 poles and straps on each side. You could say it gets in the way but if you fish straight off the front and back, it won’t be in your way much at all. You have to figure you’re trading a little mobility for shelter from the elements.

Having a Bimini top allows the boat to be used in more extreme weather that I normally wouldn’t take it out.

One note on if you order a top, order one tall enough to stand under. Measure from the floor to the gunwales and figure out how tall of a top you’d need.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 3, 2010)

While I have never done it, they are a popular accessory for the catfishing crowd in my neck of the woods.

Mobility isn't really a concern when you are bottom bumping for cats and it sure beats sitting in the blazing sun in the middle of summer.

I've been kicking around a gizmo to mount our beach umbrella to my seat pedestal for the exact same purpose (and since the oil spill is going to put a stop to our fall trip to the beach anyway).


----------



## Rat (Jun 3, 2010)

A buddy of mine uses a big umbrella zip-tied to his center console; but there is a much more elegant solution! 

Try a Targa top, you can build it yourself all you need to do is buy the plans. 
Fishing Boat Targa Tops

This is what I will be building for mine in the future.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 3, 2010)

I had rather have a bimini that folds completely flat and out of the way than a targa that is always erect unless you remove it from the boat.

It looks like that thing would always be in the way whether you were using the roof or not.


----------



## Rat (Jun 3, 2010)

Look at the link, you can build it to lie flat like a Bimini. Even if it didn't I prefer the Targa to the Bimini, I hate fishing around all those straps.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 3, 2010)

I did look at the link but 90%+ of the pictures won't load for me for some reason.

The only one that I can see is a true targa that will be a permanent addition.

The targa would be a no go for me because it would always interfere with whoever is fishing in the back of the boat.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2010)

Have seen quite a few of the Alumacraft style boats down here in Florida with a Bimini on them. Helps with the sun and definitely a plus when you have company onboard!


----------



## Rat (Jun 4, 2010)

You can also make it fold to aft.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 4, 2010)

That's better but look how big it is, even when folded down. :shock: 

The bimini on my ski boat folded down and rolled up to the diameter of a soft drink can. The top was heavy vinyl and the frame attached inside the gunwales so when folded down and slid to the rear it was 100% out of the way. I imagine canvas would roll up even tighter.

Maybe if I were going to be using a top up more than down the targa would be the way to go.


----------



## Rat (Jun 4, 2010)

Yea, I agree the biminis go away better than the Targa. But they are just too hard for me to fish around. My Targa will be permanent, not a folder.


----------



## tincansailor (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I will probably go with a bimini and just work around what obstructions that may be there. Went out yesterday and the sun got to me after a couple of hours on the water which helped me make up my mind to go ahead and get this done. Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Brine (Jun 5, 2010)

One of the V-Hull mods on here had a DIY bimini made out of pvc. I don't remember which one, but it's here.


----------



## switchback (Jun 6, 2010)

I just ordered one for my boat. My mom is coming the fourth of july and wants to go fishing. She has to have some shade. If you get one get the sliding track so you can move it forward or backwards.

I have a fishing buddy, but he hasn't got to go with me the last few years but a few times. My girlfriend has started going with me this year but doesn't fish. I figure I can slide it forward more and give her shade and me some shade while trolling. When I'm fishing I'll be able to lay it down out of the way.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 6, 2010)

Lots of the riverboats around here run these. 

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_103422_225009000_225000000_225009000_225-9-0


----------



## Brine (Jun 6, 2010)

One of these with a golf umbrella which has a 6 1/2 foot diameter.

The holder is $12.99 at Cabella's.

I've seen someone make something similar out of pvc that hooks on to the pedestal and holds a patio umbrella 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 6, 2010)

Brine said:


> One of these with a golf umbrella which has a 6 1/2 foot diameter.
> 
> The holder is $12.99 at Cabella's.
> 
> I've seen someone make something similar out of pvc that hooks on to the pedestal and holds a patio umbrella 8)



Link or a picture?


----------



## Huntndogs (Jun 6, 2010)

Cabelas Bimini, right around $100. I think. Same Bimini on two different boats and a shot of it folded down...


----------

